# Logging in to see new messages only



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought I would mention a tip that I suspect some folks might not be aware of.

Did you know that you can set a bookmark to go directly to the New Posts link, so that when  you come to the BBS what you will see is a list of the posts that are new since your last visit?  Here's what you need to do:
Right click on the "New Posts" link in the blue bar on the top of this page and save the page as a Favorite or a Bookmark.   If that doesn't work, manually create a boomark or favorite  that has the following string as the web site address or location: 

```
"http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew" (without the quotes).
```

Make sure your browser is set to log you in automatically to the BBS.  If right now you do not have to log in to the BBS every time you come, your settings are OK.  But if you need to log in each time you visit the BBS you need to tell your browser to remember your login info. For more information click on this link:  I am not being logged in automatically.

Go to your User Control Panel (click on "User CP" in the blue bar near the upper left corner of this page), click on "Edit Options" on the right side, scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page to the area titled 'Exclude Forums from "Get New Posts"'.  Then identify any forums that you want to exclude when you run a "New Posts" query, and click on the "Save Changes" button.
That should do it.  From then on, when you access the BBS use the boomark you just created.  When you arrive what you will see is a listing of all of the new posts that have been created, excluding any threads from forums that you excluded in step 3.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you, Steve.  Your system has got to be better than mine, which is to open TUG, click all over creation, use the "back" button (which has somehow disappeared from my computer this week), read, post, close TUG, open TUG, click all over creation, sign in to the restricted areas, close TUG, and on and on and on <click> <click> <click> ...

Now I just need to take a few minutes and actually follow your directions.


----------

